# Adderall Crash. What to do?



## thespider (Jun 27, 2011)

You know that sleepy and downed mood feeling you get after the adderall wears off. What do you do to combat this?

Sleeping it off, eating full meals, and taking my usual supplements (5htp and b6) isnt doing much for me right now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

bypass it with benzos if possible or Z drugs to make you high again till you pass out and sleep.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes I knew that feeling all too well...

What time does the adderall wear off for you? If it's not too late, you could try a small booster dose of Dexedrine IR 2.5-5.0mg to help the come down..

Alternately, I agree with the doc, a benzo or Z drug like Zopiclone would do the trick for sure -- that's what I use. Of course with benzos comes potential dependance and tolerance issues, so best if used PRN only.. Does anyone even listen to that lol ??? :b

There are also natural remedies such as kava kava and valerian root. Not sure how much they help since I haven't tried them.. I'm sure some other members will chime in on other solutions..

Best of luck


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes stimulant crashes are bad. a Benzo + A Z drug for sleep helps greatly.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't get sleepy when dextroamphetamine wear off, but then stimulants don't wake me up to start with. They produce a calm & happy feeling, but they sure won't keep me awake at all.

When stimulants wear off I just get hungry & grumpy. Then it's time to eat & drink wine.

As for the Z-drugs, they suck. Ambien & Lunesta are entirely useless as sleeping pills to me. If they were not labeled as sleeping pills I'd be unable to differentiate them from placebo.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I've tried many different things and not much seems to ease the crash. What has helped some is taking it on an empty stomach, taking it w/ a benzo, and avoiding triggers that will normally make the crash worse. I've read some people say that taking magnesium can help ease the crash, but it never worked for me.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

The Adderall XR, Dexedrine XR, or even Vyvanse, have much less crash effects associated with them.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I find curcumin and memantine help alot.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Taking Adderall with an SSRI prevented the crash for me.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

thespider said:


> You know that sleepy and downed mood feeling you get after the adderall wears off. What do you do to combat this?
> 
> Sleeping it off, eating full meals, and taking my usual supplements (5htp and b6) isnt doing much for me right now.


Definitely take some benzos if you can. Also, eat a big meal.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> I find curcumin and memantine help alot.


Hey crayzy,

How does curcumin help ??


----------



## dudinator (Mar 10, 2011)

If I remember correctly, Curcumin theoretically can help inhibit CREB in areas related to reward/motivation, which is one mechanism by which tolerance forms.

Also, unless used strictly for ADD or for mild SAD in which its needed for the occasional large party, Amphetamine is worthless for long term SAD reliefs unless augmented by some sort of NMDA antagonist or some other tolerance prevention plan.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

crayzyMed said:


> I find curcumin and memantine help alot.


Curcumin 400mg dose gives me a nice massive headache/migraine as well as chest pains, no thanks!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Curcumin, memantine, opiates/benzos/GHB used for the crash and sleeping. And I noticed amisulpride taken with stimulants makes them less crashy, and boosts the effects a bit. SSRIs make stims more smooth in general.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

dudinator said:


> If I remember correctly, Curcumin theoretically can help inhibit CREB in areas related to reward/motivation, which is one mechanism by which tolerance forms.
> 
> Also, unless used strictly for ADD or for mild SAD in which its needed for the occasional large party, Amphetamine is worthless for long term SAD reliefs unless augmented by some sort of NMDA antagonist or some other tolerance prevention plan.


Indeed, and its just good ****.


----------

